# If You Had My 2500 Dodge Diesel



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so what is your comfort zone weight wise in a 5th wheel ? we are just curious! without having to do anything to beef up truck etc.

So you fiver owners here is your chance to tell me your thoughts on 5th wheel towing! length? weight? hitch? etc!

Remember: we live in the PNW and have REAL mountain passes!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a 2002 Ford F350 4x4 Crew Cab short bed with the 7.3 diesel automatic. I pull a 329FBH fifth wheel. 36' long, weighs between 10500 and 11000 loaded with about 2000 lb hitch weight. I don't have any issues. I have pulled it through the Smokies without any issues. My trailer unloaded is about 9800 lbs. I think you should be ok with your tow vehicle if you keep it in the 10000 lb unloaded range. I use the Kurt slider fifth wheel with a 15000 lb capacity.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We have a Outback 325FRE and pull it with the 2500HD with the Duramax and Alison automatic without any issues whatsoever. We have taken through the pacific northwest and had no problems whatsoever. We went from Vancouver BC to Yakima, and then along US 12 through to Montana. Climbed the hills wonderfully. I believe our trailer weight is about 12000 loaded and the hitch weight is around 1700. We use a Reese 20K hitch.

Len


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

pulling hills won't be a problem for most any 5ver with that powerplant. Your likely to hit your payload capacity with the pin weight first. that will likely be what limits your choice of trailers.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The Crusader 325RE is tops on our list for new fifth wheels.

Crusader 325 link

I would'nt hesitate to tow this with a 3/4 ton diesel truck...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CdnOutback said:


> We have a Outback 325FRE and pull it with the 2500HD with the Duramax and Alison automatic without any issues whatsoever. We have taken through the pacific northwest and had no problems whatsoever. We went from Vancouver BC to Yakima, and then along US 12 through to Montana. Climbed the hills wonderfully. I believe our trailer weight is about 12000 loaded and the hitch weight is around 1700. We use a Reese 20K hitch.
> 
> Len


you were in my neck of the woods and didn't make contact? GASP! Yakima is about an hour from us


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We have a Outback 325FRE and pull it with the 2500HD with the Duramax and Alison automatic without any issues whatsoever. We have taken through the pacific northwest and had no problems whatsoever. We went from Vancouver BC to Yakima, and then along US 12 through to Montana. Climbed the hills wonderfully. I believe our trailer weight is about 12000 loaded and the hitch weight is around 1700. We use a Reese 20K hitch.
> 
> Len


you were in my neck of the woods and didn't make contact? GASP! Yakima is about an hour from us 
[/quote]

That was just after we got the trailer... next time for sure.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have the 5.9 diesel and short bed, forgot to add that.

I see many I really like and the dry weight is 10k. My gut is telling me to not get carried away 

Looking for more feedback!


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

We pulled our 325 FRE with a F-250 powerstroke for a little over a year. Towed it fine. Our outback is 36 ft. long, weighing in and around 11,000-12,000 . Being a mid profile, the hitch weight wasn't as bad as many 5'ers, and the wind drag wasn't as bad as some either. But, I did buy a dually within the past year, and the difference in stability is pretty incredible. I wouldn't trade the dually for anything now, but the 3/4 ton did a fine job as well(because of the camper we had). Had a reese 16K slider (manual). A little aggravating having to stop and release the slider, but much cheaper than the automatic sliders. But if i could afford it, and had to have a slider still, i would definitely go with the automatic. The 3/4 stopped the camper good, but the 1 ton is even better. 
All in all, I wouldn't not buy a 5th wheel because I had a 3/4 ton, but I would choose wisely. Overall weight, hitch weight, wind drag, I guess, would be my primary factors.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If I had your 2500 I would get one of these..










And one of these...










And then re-appropriate one of these and make a cross country tour!










Just sayin....


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We have the 2011 321frl 5ver matched with a 2004 2500 ctd long bed and have no issues what so ever,(knock on wood). Like you weight was my #1 concern. when hitched and ready to go i have 6 inches clearance from bed rail to 5ver, and very little squat. not sure of my gear ratio 3.7 or 4.1 bur i run 60 mph and 2000rpm and will avg 12- 13 mpg.

no Ford here untill the work out kinks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Honestly Doxie,

I can't speak for the 2500. I got the F-350 for all of the concerns you have. I read up on the pro's and cons and the truck I have suited the purpose of towing the 31RQS and also a fifth wheel should we have chosen to go that way....and we did.

We are pulling the 325FRE like Lenny is. And have no issues. Love how it handles!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> If I had your 2500 I would get one of these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I really really like the Outback Cougar 322bhs.


----------



## moonshot (Apr 21, 2011)

Well any of the diesels will pull up the hills- going down is a different story. The engine management package in the new Duramax/Allison is phenomenal. My 03 was pretty good. The '11 has so many options it makes steep stuff seems easy. Tow/Haul, Manual shifting, Exhaust brake take your pick. Heavier the better.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> If I had your 2500 I would get one of these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Oh Wolfie!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

KTMRacer said:


> pulling hills won't be a problem for most any 5ver with that powerplant. Your likely to hit your payload capacity with the pin weight first. that will likely be what limits your choice of trailers.


Ok, so talk to me more about pin weight. I am the fact finder on this mission, Rick is working nights so I am doing all the research. So tell me what to know about the pin weight when fiver shopping for our 2007 Dodge Diesel 2500 short bed. The dealers already hate me cuz I know so much, have no trade, have my financing in place and can pick what I want. I won't tell them how much I want to spend, what I want my payment to be, etc. I am rather enjoying it but need the pin weight info plz







. I had a dealer this weekend tell me "if you buy today", and I held up my hand and said' nu-uh, you are not going to do that to me, I don't buy that if you buy today stuff".


----------

